# ideas & thoughts for sound track for an animated grave prop



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

What would you think would be a good sound track / sound effects for an animated grave.........Moans / groans, a low deep "help me", a dark ambient sound track with whispers, sounds of someone clawing on wood to get out....?? 
Feed back ideas needed


----------



## talkingcatblues (Jan 30, 2009)

Dark lord said:


> What would you think would be a good sound track / sound effects for an animated grave.........Moans / groans, a low deep "help me", a dark ambient sound track with whispers, sounds of someone clawing on wood to get out....??
> Feed back ideas needed


Muffled thumps interspersed with sobbing?

Depends on how hair-raising you want it to be (Ex: "Oh God, please someone help me, I can't breathe, someone help me...")

Is the idea that someone has been buried alive or that a body has re-animated? If buried alive you might be interested in this:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Safety_coffin


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

It's for one of the "breathing / animated graves", the idea is mostly toward zombie / re-animation, but could also be a buried alive.....

Just looking for additional ideas & thoughts on sound effects for it. Personally I like the deep end - hair raising type sound effects, Hope to mix a few up this weekend or next week.


----------



## talkingcatblues (Jan 30, 2009)

Well, you definitely have a good library of sounds to draw from already!  

For a reanimating situation, I wonder if there might be animal sounds that could get thrown into the mix that would work - some kind of growling or a distorted version of a panther shriek or a really slowed down coyote howl, like some of these, although you would have to tweak them - http://www.partnersinrhyme.com/soundfx/animals/BigCats.shtml

I bet there's a lot of sound effects (and I'm sure you already do this) that can be used way "off-label" to create an interesting effect.


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Those are 1/4th of the sounds & effect tracks I have on my share site, I have 2 external pc hard drives loaded with more & separate clips & sound effects....I get lost in there sometimes & I have it pretty well set up to find stuff........LoL 
I have used a lot of different sounds or recorded 1 type of sound & then tweaked it to sound completely different for my needs.......

For the grave I have a few thought up, just need to record & mix them, but wanted to get more input from others that might spark an idea for a sound effect I didn't think of or a mix of effects........ tis why the inquiry to pick yonder brain cels here... 

This was a question asked by another member that was building one & my library seemed to be absent of a something usable / unique to a breathing / animated, I felt that I need to have something just for this in the 'ol stash of SFX library


----------



## JacobIrion (Nov 19, 2010)

How bout maybe a lil "help get me out of here" type vocals. Kinda like in haunted mansion. Could b used for grave or coffin.


----------



## Haunty (May 31, 2006)

Sounds of Gore Vol 5: "Cemetary of Unrest", sounds like what your looking for. They have samples of all their stuff, available for either down load or cd.

http://www.gore-galore.com/hauntmusic.php


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Yes Haunty gore-galore has some great effects cd's, I have them all. I have several graveyard sound tracks I use.
I was planning on creating more of something directly connected to a breathing / animated grave rather than a general ambiance background like that one. But thank you for the suggestion.


----------



## JacobIrion (Nov 19, 2010)

Dark lord, when u get that mix for the grave let me know. I like ur scream folder, but if u add a lil knocking or thumping would be great.


----------

